# صلاة الرحمة الالهية



## تريزا (17 يناير 2007)

طلب الرب يسوع من راهبة تدعي فوستينا ان تنشر عبادة الرحمة الالهية
فارجو ان استطيع ان اساعد في نشر تلك العبادة الرائعة:

:smil12: 

قال الرب يسوع لفوستينا 
انه على البشر ان يثقوا بصلاحه و ان رحمته هى اخر امل لأى خاطئ

مهما كانت خطاياك فان الرب يسوع يقول ان رحمته هى اعظم بكثير جدا من كل خطايا كل البشر

باب الرحمة هو مفتوح فاغتنم تلك الفرصة المجانية قبل ان تاتى الدينونة

قال الرب يسوع لفوستينا ( ان رفض البشر لرحمته هى اكثر الامور ايلاما له )

قال الرب يسوع لفوستينا ( انه فى الساعة الثالثة على الصليب عندما تدفق من جنبه الدم و الماء كانت هذه هى اللحظة اللتى انتصرت فيها الرحمة على العدالة )

قال الرب يسوع انه ينتظر ان نتكلم معه بكل تفاصيل مشاكلنا و انه يحب هذا جدا و هو مستعد ان يعطينا كا ما نطلب من نعم واكثر ان وثقنا به 

طلب الرب يسوع من فوستينا ان تنشر مسبحة الرحمة ووعد ان من يلتجئ اليه طالبا الرحمة بواسطة هذه السبحة لن يرد طلبه وانه سيدافع عن هذا الشخص فى ساعة مماته كما يدافع عن مجده

كما شددت فوستينا على اهمية تلاوة تلك المسبحة بالقرب من الاشخاص المنازعين لأنها تساعد جدا عند طلب الرحمة فى تلك الساعة ( ساعة النزاع )
*مسبحة الرحمة الالهية *:

في بداية الصلاة يقال الاتي :

1- ابانا الذي ..........
2- السلام عليكي يا مريم يا ممتلئة نعمة الرب معكي مباركة انتى في النساء و مبار ثمرة بطنك سيدنا يسوع المسيح ياقديسة مريم يا ولدة الله صلي لأجلنا نحن الخطئة الان و في ساعة موتنا امين
3- قانون الايمان

ثم تقال هذه الصلاة عشر مرات :

- مرة واحدة ايها الاب الازلى انى اقدم لك جسد ابنك الحبيب ربنا يسوع المسيح و دمه ونفسه ولاهوته تعويضا عن خطايانا و خطايا العالم اجمع

- 10 مرات تقال بحق الام يسوع الموجعة ارحمنا و ارحم العالم اجمع

- مرة واحدة تقال : ايها الدم والماء الذى تدفق من قلب يسوع كنبع رحمة لنا انى اثق بكما

بعد الانتهاء تماما من الصلاة تقال 3 مرات :

ايها الاله القدوس , القوى , الحي الذى لا يموت ارحمنا وارحم العالم اجمع  

ارجو انى لم اطيل عليكم لكن تلك الصلاة مصحوبة بكثير من النعم

يوجد الكثير عن الرحمة قالها الرب يسوع لفوستينا اذا اراد احدكم ايها الاحباء ساتبع الكلام عنها


----------



## ميرنا (20 يناير 2007)

*كمليها يا تريزا عاوز اعرف اكتر ربنا يباركك على الموضوع*​


----------



## تريزا (20 يناير 2007)

اشكرك على مرورك

الحقيقة موضوع الرحمة ده مهم اوى 

و يسوع اكد عليه كتير اوى

معلش انا هجيب النصوص من الكتاب علشان اكتب بتسلسل

سلام


----------



## تريزا (21 يناير 2007)

*تكملة موضوع الرحمة الالهية*

 
( شجعي النفوس على ان تثق بي يجب الا تخشي الاقتراب منى حتى و لو كانت ضعيفة خاطئة و يائسة لأن كل شئ يضيع في اسرار رحمتى )

هذه كلمات يسوع المسيح الى الاخت فوستينا

*ساعة الرحمة :*

في تشرين الاول سنة 1937 , اوصي السيد المسيح بعبادة ( ساعة مماته ) :
( كل مرة تسمعين الساعة تدق الثالثة , استغرقي كليا في رحمتى لتمجيدها . اسالى قوتها للعالم كله و لا سيما للخطأة المساكين لأن في تلك الساعة تفيض الرحمة على كل النفوس )

( حاولى في تلك الساعة ان تتوقفى و لو لبرهة في الكنيسة و اكرمي قلبي الملئ رحمة )

( ستحصلين على كل ما تطلبينه لك و للآخرين لأن في هذه الساعة فاضت النعمة على العالم كله و لنتصرت الرحمة على العدالة )
امام ضخامة العمل المسيح يلح ( يا ابنتى احرصي ان تسجلي بأمانة كل جملة امليها عليك عن رحمتى و هذا لفائدة عدد كبير من النفوس )

( يا امينة سري الاعمق اعلمي انك في مودتى الخاصة واجبك هو تدوين كل ما يعلمك به قلبى عن رحمته و ذلك لخير النفوس التي ستقرا ستجد نفسها قد تعزت و سيكون لديها ثقة اكبر للاقتراب منى )

( اكبر خاطئ يستنجد فقط بشفقتى يجرد غضبي من سلاحه ابرره برحمتى الغير ممكن ادراكها و اللامتناهية ........ قبل ان اتي كقاض عادل افتح ابواب رحمتى واسعة الذي يرفض اجتيازها عليه ان يجوز بعد بعدالتى )
كما ترون يا احبائي ان الموضوع في غاية الاهمية لكم حياة و نعمة مجانية وهبها يسوع المسيح بذاته 

ارجوكي يا اختى ميرنا ساعدينى بنعمة الرب انى انشر الموضوع اكتر في المنتدى

و يتبع ..................

                                                                                       سلام


----------



## تريزا (21 يناير 2007)




----------



## تريزا (21 يناير 2007)




----------



## تريزا (21 يناير 2007)

الصورة الاولى للرب يسوع كما ظهر للقديسة فوستينا و لهذه الصورة شرح مفص ساقوم به اذا اهتم احد بالموضوع

اما الصورة الثانية فهي للقديسة فوستينا رسولة الرحمة الالهية


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (21 يناير 2007)

شكرا تريزا على فكره انا عندى رسايل العذراء اللى سلمتها للمؤمنين حول العالم .


----------



## تريزا (21 يناير 2007)

شكرا على مرورك واتمنى كل الناس تعرف سبحة الرحمة وتصليها مهمة اوى

اكيد حلو منك انك تكتبها لنا الناس عطشانة ومحتاجة
                                                                                  سلام


----------



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2007)

*ممكن يا تريز بدل ميبقى الصلاه انقله لسير قديسين افصل واخلى الصلاه هنا وانقل قصه القديسه هناك بس اللى يريحك عاوزاها هنا امين *​


----------



## تريزا (21 يناير 2007)

اصل مش مهم معرفة حياتها قد ما مهم الناس تصلي السبحة بتاعة الرحمة

انا بكتب كلام يسوع علشان اقول قد ايه الصلاة دى مهمة
انا مش قصدى ان الناس تعرف الحكاية انا قصدى ان الناس تلتجئ للرحمة الالهية
اشكرك على النصيحة وشوفي الاحسن ايه وانا موافقة
و انا هكتب موضيع اققصر واكثر دسامة يعنى المختصر المفيد
                                                                                        شكرا وسلام


----------



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2007)

*طيب يا تريز مدام انتى قاصده الصلاه خلاص يباشا نخليها هنا وكملى بقاا*​


----------



## تريزا (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا ميرنا على محبتك 
بس انا مااقدرش اكمل موضوع محدش بيقرا لما الاحباء في المنتدى يحبوا الصلاة دى نبقي نكمل

                                                                            سلام


----------



## تريزا (28 يناير 2007)

قال الرب يسوع عن سبحة الرحمة : ( اعطي الناس اناء فيذهبون و يغرفون به من ينابيع رحمتي هذا الاناءهى اللوحة التي تحمل هذه الكتابة ( يايسوع انى واثق بك ) كل من يكرم رحمتي لا يموت . ادافع عنه بذاتي كمجدي الخاص )

تلك اللوحة هي الصورة الموجودة في الصفحة الاولى


----------

